# φιλόλογος



## crystal (Aug 7, 2009)

Απορίες παιδιών.
Συζητώ με φίλο, «κανονικό» φιλόλογο, και σχολιάζουμε γνωστό μας άτομο που έχει τελειώσει την Αγγλική Φιλολογία και αυτοσυστήνεται ως φιλόλογος. 
- Δεν το θεωρώ κατάχρηση, μου λέει ο φίλος μου, αφενός γιατί κι η Αγγλική «φιλολογία» λέγεται, αφετέρου επειδή φιλόλογο λέμε κι αυτόν που ασχολείται με τη γλώσσα.

Ομολογώ πως το χρησιμοποιούσα αποκλειστικά και μόνο για τον απόφοιτο της Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας (και του ΦΠ), αναφερόμενη είτε στις σπουδές του είτε στην ιδιότητά του ως καθηγητή. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας; 

(Ω, ναι, μέχρι να ξαναφύγω διακοπές, τέτοια θα σας ρωτάω.)


----------



## danae (Aug 7, 2009)

Δεν με ξενίζει. Το έχω ακούσει ως "φιλόλογος της Αγγλικής", της Ισπανικής κτλ.


----------



## crystal (Aug 7, 2009)

Ναι, αυτό ούτε κι εμένα με ξενίζει.
Εννοώ φιλόλογος σκέτο. Ως ιδιότητα. «Είμαι φιλόλογος.»


----------



## danae (Aug 7, 2009)

Και πάλι με ξενίζει λιγότερο απ' ό,τι όταν το ακούω από αποφοίτους του ΦΠ ή του Ιστορικού - Αρχαιολογικού.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2009)

Αν κάποιος μού συστηνόταν ως "φιλόλογος", το μυαλό μου θα πήγαινε αποκλειστικά σε ελληνική φιλολογία, έτσι το έχουμε συνηθίσει.


----------



## danae (Aug 7, 2009)

Σίγουρα, διαφορετικά χρειάζεται διευκρίνιση.


----------



## crystal (Aug 7, 2009)

Για να γίνω σαφής: έρχεται κάποιος και σου λέει ότι είναι φιλόλογος, και στη συνέχεια καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι απόφοιτος Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας. Σου λέει ανακρίβειες ή ξέρει κάτι που δεν ξέρεις για τη χρήση της λέξης; Αυτό ρωτάω. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ένα φεγγάρι είχε κυκλοφορήσει στο ΕΚΠΑ και το Faculty of Letters για τη φιλοσοφική.
> Ο δικός μας "φιλόλογος" ακόμη δεν ξέρω πώς είναι χωρίς περίφραση.


Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω, γιά να ακούμε και τις μεταφραστικές σας προτάσεις, μια και είπατε να ασχοληθείτε.

Α, ναι, ως προς το ερώτημα: φιλόλογος είναι. Τώρα, γιατί θέλει να κρύβει την εξειδίκευση, ότι είναι φιλόλογος της αγγλικής, τρέχα γύρευε τι κουβαλά στο κεφάλι του.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 7, 2009)

Φιλόλογος είναι από άποψη σπουδών, γνωστικού αντικειμένου, γιατί βγαίνουν από τις ξενόγλωσσες φιλολογίες., αλλά αν δεν πει "της αγγλικής", "της ιταλικής" κλπ, *παραπλανά,* γιατί και στην πράξη και επισήμως (ΥΠΕΠΘ και ΠΕΦ-Πανελλήνια Ένωση Φιλολόγων) φιλόλογος = των* Φιλοσοφικών *σχολών και, με τη στενή έννοια, μετά τη διαίρεση των τμημάτων τους, του Φιλολογικού.
Μ' 'άλλα λόγια, ο πτυχιούχος του ΦΨΠ της Φιλοσοφικής είναι "φιλόλογος" σκέτο και ας μην είναι κυριολεκτικά φιλόλογος - της Γαλλικής Φιλολογίας δεν είναι. :)


----------



## crystal (Aug 7, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 2, 2009)

Έτσι για πλάκα και επειδή γύρισα από τις διακοπές πολύ πρόσφατα και είμαι κάπως ζοχαδιασμένος θα απαντήσω ως φιλόλογος της Αγγλικής σε όσους, αδαείς ή μη, νομίζουν ότι ο απόφοιτος της Αγγλικής *Φιλολογίας *δεν είναι φιλόλογος... ότι είναι βαθιά νυχτωμένοι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση και είναι προφανές πως δεν γνωρίζουν τι ακριβώς διδάσκεται ένας φοιτητής της Αγγλικής φιλολογίας. 
Σας πληροφορώ, λοιπόν, ότι επειδή όλοι νομίζουν ότι οι εν λόγω φοιτητές διδάσκονται μόνο εκείνα τα μαθήματα που τους επιτρέπουν με την αποφοίτησή τους να διδάσκουν αγγλικά σε παιδάκια και ενήλικες, αυτό αποτελεί μέγα λάθος, καθώς μόνο το μικρότερο μέρος του οδηγού σπουδών αποτελείται από γλωσσικά μαθήματα και αυτά ακόμα αφορούν στη σύνταξη και στην εκφορά της γλώσσας και όχι στη διδακτική ή διδασκαλία της. Τα 3/4 του οδηγού σπουδών αποτελούνται από λογοτεχνίες όλων των αιώνων και ειδών, μόνο που είναι εξειδικευμένες και έχουν ως αφετηρία την Αγγλία ή τις ΗΠΑ, κάτι που αν το καλοψάξει κανείς μας καθιστά πιο φιλόλογους από τους κατά κόσμον φιλόλογους... 

Η αναφορά στην εξειδίκευση δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως λόγος να γίνεται γιατί και οι μεν και οι δε είναι φίλοι του λόγου, που σημαίνει ότι ασχολούνται με την ανάλυση και κριτική λογοτεχνικών κειμένων ως επάγγελμα. 

Επίσης, ένα άλλο επιχείρημα που καθιστά κυριολεκτικά γελοίο στα μάτια μου ο απόφοιτος της Ξένης Φιλολογίας να μη θεωρείται φιλόλογος από τους, άντε μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου, φιλολόγους της Ελληνικής, είναι ότι τουλάχιστον μιλώντας για την Νεοελληνική Φιλολογία που υπάρχει ως κατεύθυνση στις σχολές Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας, όλα ξεκίνησαν από το εξωτερικό (Αγγλία, ΗΠΑ, Γαλλία, Ιταλία, Γερμανία) και ήρθαν μετά ως λογοτεχνικά ρεύματα στην Ελλάδα. Δεν είμαστε πρωτοπόροι σε κάτι. Και επειδή έχω ακούσει και το τραγικό ότι επειδή είμαι της Αγγλικής δεν μπορώ να διδάξω ή να αναλύσω κάποιο νεοελληνικό κείμενο, έχω να δηλώσω απλώς ότι η λογοτεχνία και η φιλολογία είναι ενιαίες και απλώς κάποιος εξειδικεύεται σε κάτι περισσότερο, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι επειδή διαβάζεις αγγλικά δεν ξέρεις να αναλύεις ελληνικά ή ρωσικά ή γαλλικά ή κινέζικα κείμενα. Ίσα-ίσα που σε μια φυσιολογική χώρα θα θεωρούνταν και πλεονέκτημα να μπορείς να διαβάζεις και να αναλύεις λογοτεχνία στη γλώσσα που γράφτηκε. Ήμαρτον! 

Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω και γνωρίζοντας την επικρατούσα άποψη ότι φιλόλογος είναι μόνο ο απόφοιτος της ελληνικής φιλολογίας, θα καταλήξω για να μη σας κουράσω άλλο, ότι πιστεύω πως και ο απόφοιτος της ελληνικής φιλολογίας θα έπρεπε να δηλώνει "φιλόλογος της ελληνικής" με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ζητείται βλακωδώς από μένα να δηλώνω "φιλόλογος της αγγλικής".


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> ...ο απόφοιτος της ελληνικής φιλολογίας θα έπρεπε να δηλώνει "φιλόλογος της ελληνικής" με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ζητείται βλακωδώς από μένα να δηλώνω "φιλόλογος της αγγλικής".



Δηλώνει φιλόλογος της ελληνικής, απλά επειδή βρισκόμαστε στην Ελλάδα και είμαστε Έλληνες, ισχύει το τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται.


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2009)

Azimuthie, ξέχασες να αναφέρεις τη γλωσσολογία και τα λοιπά μαθήματα που είναι κοινά σε όλες τις φιλοσοφικές ανεξαρτήτως γλώσσας.


----------



## danae (Sep 5, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Δηλώνει φιλόλογος της ελληνικής, απλά επειδή βρισκόμαστε στην Ελλάδα και είμαστε Έλληνες, ισχύει το τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται.



Νομίζω ότι αυτός είναι ο λόγος και ότι καλό θα είναι οι υπόλοιποι να διευκρινίζουμε ποια είναι η εξειδίκευσή μας, αν θέλουμε οι άλλοι να καταλαβαίνουν τι εννοούμε, αφού υπάρχει η ασυνείδητη σύνδεση _φιλόλογος = της Ελληνικής_.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς ένας απόφοιτος του ΦΠ ή του Ιστορικού δηλώνει φιλόλογος. Εκτός και αν εργάζεται ως φιλόλογος (δηλαδή καθηγητής φιλολογικών μαθημάτων) σε σχολείο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2010)

Δανάη, μάλλον αυτό είναι. Οι απόφοιτοι αυτών των σχολών κατευθύνονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην εκπαίδευση, και στα σχολεία αποκαλούνται όλοι "φιλόλογοι".


----------



## StellaP (Sep 5, 2010)

Σωστά τα λέει ο Azimuthios. ΄Εχω αποφοιτήσει από το Τμήμα Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστήμιου και τότε που σπούδαζα εγώ, πριν πολλά χρόνια, διδασκόμασταν κυρίως ελληνικά μαθήματα, όπως Ελληνική Ιστορία, Ιστορία της Τέχνης, Προϊστορική Αρχαιολογία, Ομηρικά ΄Επη κλπ. (Ειδικά γιαυτά είχαμε έναν καταπληκτικό καθηγητή που μας έμαθε να τα διαβάζουμε έμμετρα και έτσι δεν πολυχρειαζόμασταν βοηθήματα και λεξικά για να κατανοήσουμε το κείμενο). Διδασκόμασταν επίσης και Λατινικά. Από Αγγλικά κάναμε λογοτεχνία και φωνητική. Δεν ξέρω αν τώρα συμβαίνει το ίδιο, να υπερέχουν δηλαδή τα ελληνικά μαθήματα, αλλά όταν αποφοίτησα αιθανόμουν πιο έτοιμη να διδάξω ελληνικά παρά αγγλικά.


----------



## sarant (Sep 6, 2010)

Κι εγώ είχα τελείωσει Αγγλική φιλολογία σε μιαν άλλη ζωή στο ΕΚΠΑ και κάναμε ένα ελληνικό μάθημα σε κάθε εξάμηνο. Αυτά που λέει η Στέλλα από πάνω δεν τα θυμάμαι, θυμάμαι Γλωσσολογία και Νεοελλ. Λογοτεχνία. Φυσικά, ένα κάρο αγγλόφωνες λογοτεχνίες. Δηλαδή ο προσανατολισμός ήταν πολύ λιγότερο ελληνόγλωσσος. Όμως, πιθανόν να πήρα άλλα μαθήματα επιλογής (έπαιρνα όσο το δυνατόν τα αγγλικά γιατί ήταν πιο εύκολο να τα περάσει κάποιος που ήξερε τη γλώσσα και που δεν πατούσε ποτέ στο μάθημα).


----------



## StellaP (Sep 6, 2010)

Τη Γλωσολογία τη θυμάμαι και εγώ καθώς και τη Μεθοδολογία. Αλλά απ΄ό,τι καταλαβαίνω εγώ είμαι....λίγο
αρχαιότερη.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 6, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Δηλώνει φιλόλογος της ελληνικής, απλά επειδή βρισκόμαστε στην Ελλάδα και είμαστε Έλληνες, ισχύει το τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται.



Sorry, εδώ υπάρχει τυπογραφικό. Εννοούσα "Δεν δηλώνει φιλόλογος της Ελληνικής..."


----------

